# Biosil Liquid - Known as Health and Beauty Proteins



## sarahjonez (Sep 8, 2009)

*BioSil Liquid* - The body absorbs silicon only in the form of Orthosilicic Acid: a dissolved form of silicon that consists of a single molecule or monomer. Orthosolicic Acid is produced in small amounts in the stomach from dietary silicon. Only BioSil contains a highly potent 2% solution of stabilized, biologically active stabilized, concentrated Orthosilicic Acid. Horsetail, algae and polymerized silicic acid have a relatively poor rate of conversion to stabilized, concentrated Orthosilicic Acid and, thus, are not well absorbed. Human studies indicate that while silicon from horsetail absorbs slightly better than the colloidal form, BioSil absorbs 2.5 times better than horsetail or colloidal gel.


----------

